# A couple of new kids...



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Havent shared pictures in a while and thought Hank and Pippin might bring you some smiles
Hank is an old boy , age 13. another owner in a rest home and family dumps in a shelter. He is a very healthy old guy and would just love a lap to spend his days on.
Pippin is an owner surrender. Family moving and two babies, so no more room for little 5 lb Pippin. She is a young 9 yrs old.
Both of these dogs are very friendly with all dogs and kids, so really hope to find them homes soon.
Both are in the So. California area.

Hank is wearing the red scarf.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

What a face! Adorable. I hope they find good homes. How sad the family doesn't take the love in and the owner must be distraught knowing her baby doesn't have a home.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

They're so cute. Breaks my heart to think the were kicked to the curb. Thank God that curb is the loving arms of AMAR. I hope they find homes soon.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

So sad, owner goes to a rest home and the family dumps him. That's kinda how it was with Bitsy and Rylee, former owner died, kids kept them for a while then were going to PTS them so I was told about them and went straight away to get them..
How the heck do people sleep at night dumping a family member's beloved pet...
Absolutely precious babies...!


----------



## SA_GC (Oct 14, 2013)

Sad. Hope they both find homes soon. Both lovely - that Pippin is a doll.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I wish I lived in California! I hope they get furever homes real soon!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Humans  ! Praying these little ones find their true forever families very soon.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't get why the family can't take Hank with them, he is only 5lbs..... How much space can he possibly take? People have no hearts these days sighhhhh


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

oh this is very sad. Hank has a very wise, sweet face. I hope he finds a warm lap to lay in and enjoys his golden years. Pippin looks like a stuffed toy! So adorable. Praying that they find forever homes very soon!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:smpullhair::smcry::smcry::exploding:
I lose all sanctity when I hear these stories! There is just nothing quite so sad to me.
Both babies are just adorable and must be feeling lost. I will never understand this kind of cruelty. My heart has always beat the quickest for the love of a maltese. 
rayer:
God be merciful to me for thinking so ill of these people, but it is what it is!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

After my 3 go to the bridge (which I hope isn't too soon) I plan to adopt and help with the older fluffs that have gone into rescue like these 2. I will probably never have another puppy in my life but will always have fluffs. These stories just break my heart.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Lynn, It really is the most rewarding to me. I now have a house full of old dogs, plus two old people. LOL The old ones are so comforted to be back in a home, warm, loved and food. They give 100% back in their thanks. Well, Hope has her own way of showing it. LOL


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you for Edie for all the beautiful work you do for these sweet fluffs. You are truly a Maltese angel!!! Bless you always!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Joy. It really takes a whole bunch of us doing rescue and all you that donate too. 
So thanks back at you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

One of my long term goals in life is to start a "dog hospice for small dogs"---I pray I will live long enough to do it.


----------

